# Help! My ASUS laptop's wireless keeps dropping!



## Duckhead (Jan 4, 2012)

Hello Guys/Girls

I've been all over the internet, looking for ways to fix my laptop connection - with no success so far.

I'm simply trying to connect my laptop to my router (they connect perfectly fine and the signal strength is excellent) the only problem I'm having is that the connection is dropping every few minutes, leaving my web browser to continuously load. I've tried connecting other laptops and they work flawlessly, without any issues so I'm really stumped why my brand new, £1600 laptop is giving me so many issues!

System:
ASUS G74S Series

Network Adapter:
Atheros AR9002WB-1NG Wireless Network Adapter


I've looked at my connection status in Network & Sharing and I noticed that no matter where my laptop is place, it will always remain at 65mbps










I've also copied some information from command prompt but I don't have a clue what any of it means. I just thought it would help you guys.


```
C:\Users\Jordan>IPCONFIG/ALL

Windows IP Configuration

   Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Jordan-PC
   Primary Dns Suffix  . . . . . . . :
   Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
   IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
   WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
   DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : Home

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 14-DA-E9-BC-BB-64
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . : Home
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR9002WB-1NG Wireless Network Ada
pter
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 74-2F-68-84-08-B1
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
   Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::35d2:b4ce:bda6:e6c9%11(Preferred)
   IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.5(Preferred)
   Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
   Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 04 January 2012 12:06:59
   Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 05 January 2012 12:07:03
   Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
   DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
   DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 242495336
   DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-15-DE-41-B6-74-2F-68-84-08-B1

   DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
   NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.Home:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . : Home
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{1EBC2B73-5B92-474E-B634-A621232BEFE1}:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
   IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:5ef5:79fd:d3:3f55:a1fa:365c(Prefer
red)
   Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::d3:3f55:a1fa:365c%15(Preferred)
   Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
   NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled
```
If anyone can help, please reply. If you need more information then just state what you need and I'll get it. Thank you in advanced!


----------



## Rits (Dec 29, 2011)

Check that BOTH "Security Type" and "Encryption Type" in the "Security" tab of the Wireless Network Properties of your Connection exactly matches what you've configured on your router. Disconnections every few minutes can be your router's attempt to maintain security on your wireless network.


----------



## Duckhead (Jan 4, 2012)

Rits said:


> Check that BOTH "Security Type" and "Encryption Type" in the "Security" tab of the Wireless Network Properties of your Connection exactly matches what you've configured on your router. Disconnections every few minutes can be your router's attempt to maintain security on your wireless network.


They're matching

My router is WPA2-PSK (AES) and my wireless on my laptop is set to WPA Personal with AES encryption 

Any other suggestions?


----------



## Rits (Dec 29, 2011)

Did you tried performing cleanboot on your computer?

Clean boot state to check for software conflicts and check the status.


How to troubleshoot a problem by performing a clean boot in Windows Vista or in Windows 7


----------



## Rits (Dec 29, 2011)

Do you see any message on lower right corner of your laptop screen like " wifi turned off" or "Network disconnected"?


----------



## Rits (Dec 29, 2011)

Install and run Wi-Fi Inspector | Xirrus
Double click the Xirrus Icon on your Desktop, Tap the Printscreen key on your keyboard, open up Paint then choose Edit from the Menu and select Paste, then SAVE it. Upload and attached it here, click on Go Advanced and locate Manage Attachments Tab and attached the file.


----------



## Johnjon99 (Jun 14, 2012)

Duckhead said:


> They're matching
> 
> My router is WPA2-PSK (AES) and my wireless on my laptop is set to WPA Personal with AES encryption
> 
> Any other suggestions?


I ran into the exact same problem with my G75VW-RS72. I followed the instructions that were given in regard to making sure the security settings where the same, and mine seems to be doing MUCH BETTER. I noticed you said your router is WPA2-PSK (AES) and your laptop is WPA. Do you have the option to change your laptop to WPA2 instead of WPA?


----------

